# trailering with trolling motor



## canadian omc (Apr 27, 2012)

just finished installing a bow mount trolling motor on my boat and just realized is it safe to trailer with it attached or would it be better to leave it off until i'm at the lake? btw it's a bolt on type with no quick release. thanks for your time and advice and sorry for no photos, i'm still trying to figure out how to post them


----------



## IwanaFish (Apr 27, 2012)

If you are reffering to the typical 2 bolt clamp on trolling motor, I would just wait till you are at the lake. Otherwise there would be a chance of bumping it as the bow slips off the trailer. Just my thoughts.

Lonny


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Apr 27, 2012)

canadian omc said:


> just finished installing a bow mount trolling motor on my boat and just realized is it safe to trailer with it attached or would it be better to leave it off until i'm at the lake? btw it's a bolt on type with no quick release. thanks for your time and advice and sorry for no photos, i'm still trying to figure out how to post them




With no release, there not much of a choice.  I have a removeable one, but still put it on before leaving the house. I double check the mount is tight and have a tiedown on midshaft. I just plug it in at the ramp.


----------



## canadian omc (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks for the advice guys i appreciate it lots


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 27, 2012)

since it's bolted on the bow, should be fine, but suggest you use a bungee cord, etc., to secure the TM when trailering. Not happened to me but have heard of TM's deploying after a hard bump in the road, and end result is usually not all that good.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Apr 27, 2012)

I am interested to know if anyone out there trailers with their transom mount trolling motors on?


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 27, 2012)

I trailer with the rear tm (MK Endura 40) mounted using the typical hand-screw attachments on the motor mount, and haven't had a problem yet. Before leaving the house, or the lake, I raise the tm high in the mount, then tilt it fwd along the deck, tighten the screw locks on the shaft, then take two bungee cords and wrap them securely around the head/tiller portion _and_ the rear seat pedastal post. The bungees also help in any bounce that might occur if hitting a bump. Although the longest distance I tow with it mounted is about 12 miles one way, no problems so far. If going any further, I remove the tm and place it in the bed of the truck.


----------



## GYPSY400 (May 5, 2012)

You can now get a RAM mount to secure the top portion of the trolling motor in the stored position.. If you google it something should come up.

https://www.ram-mount.com/forum/images/TrollingMotorStabilizerMount/tabid/3618/Default.aspx

I have a quick release so I can trailer with a cover, but I'm going to get one for ripping down the lake in high seas.


----------



## devilmutt (May 5, 2012)

GYPSY400 said:


> You can now get a RAM mount to secure the top portion of the trolling motor in the stored position.. If you google it something should come up.
> 
> https://www.ram-mount.com/forum/images/TrollingMotorStabilizerMount/tabid/3618/Default.aspx
> 
> I have a quick release so I can trailer with a cover, but I'm going to get one for ripping down the lake in high seas.



I use a Rod Saver strap and piece of PVC to keep the trolling motor from bouncing around while on the road and rough water.












I've notched one end of the PVC to fit the motor shaft then slide the other end over the screw head in the floor, and then tighten the strap with the Velcro.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 5, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> I am interested to know if anyone out there trailers with their transom mount trolling motors on?



I do all the time - I leave it on for the season (sometime I trailer with two!)


----------



## New River Rat (May 6, 2012)

What is the brand/model?


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome topic. I am new jon boat owner and was wondering the same. I am under 2 miles to my lake and I leave it on the transom. It is the 2 screw bolts it comes with...I just make sure they are tight enough before I leave. I will also add the bungees.


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 5, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> I am interested to know if anyone out there trailers with their transom mount trolling motors on?



I tow with my 55# Minn Kota transom mount on the boat. Just slide down the clamp ring and tighten the tension screw. I normally tow just a few miles, but have made 2 1600 mile round trips with no problem. I do have a Minn Kota trolling motor lock on it. The transom mounts are pretty easy to steal.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 5, 2012)

Since I leave my boat, in the water, at a somewhat public dock all Summer long, I fastened a long piece of chain and a lock on it. It should discourage the casual thief, and has for a couple of years now. The chain also should keep the trolling motor from bouncing off when I smack some waves. 

I dropped and lost a TM into the bay once. It wasn't fastened using anything but the hand-clamps. 

Ever since then, I've had some sort of secondary rope/chain/cable on my TMs at all times. Sometimes the chain can get in the way, but it is necessary where my boat is parked, just outside of a bar and in the #1 stall nearest the festivities.

regards, Rich


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 6, 2012)

I have my trolling motor bolted on and a custom tarp that fits over it. Never take it off or have to worry about vandals. Tarp is reinforced in area of trolling motor not to cause any damage to tarp when I tighten and strap tarp down it also takes care of the little play that my be in trolling motor.


----------

